# Thought Expirement: Can a 70mph ev with 100 mile range be built for 10k?



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe it can, and would be a cool boost for the hobby if a relatively safe 2 seat ev with a solid top speed of 70 or more with 100 miles range could be collaborated on.

Heres my "entry":

reverse trike with mustang 2 front suspension rig (because they can be bought as an entire unit, making the engineering *almost* clown proof 

good aero, good power, say 96 to 120v motorcycle rear wheel, car tire

Ideas?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, swap that Mustang for MGB and you're welcome to my trike thread!

I will certainly come in well below £10k and I am only aiming for 70miles at 70mph.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Woodsmith, got a link handy for the MGB front suspension? Is it the one that comes with everything, cross member and all?

Curious about its weight, cost, track width hub to hub etc?

And most of all, cost


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

If its this one:
http://www.fastcarsinc.com/ifs.htm
I likee!

My only question would be weight overall, caus as nice as it looks, it has the 11.5" wildwoods and almost certainly the same caliber of fittings etc (Made in Michigan) as a decent mustang 2 setup.

Like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TCI-...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_2031wt_935

and for a fair amount less money.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The Mustang set up in your link is good, very similar to the MGB modified one you linked to.
If we had them here I would go with that.

I only meant that I am using the MGB one rather then it is better in any way.
Here's mine.

















Here's one on Ebay UK
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MGB-1960s-70s...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item563c6c7fff

The down side of the MGB is the weighty subframe that would hold a large truck and also the lever arm dampers that are also the top wishbones.
I am aiming to rebuild it to be more like the one in your link using coil over dampers. I should have a set of new lower wishbones in the post tomorrow that I will modify as a top set.
The track is 49" as standard and the cost varies. £50-£250. I was lucky with mine, £92 and it had already been overhauled.

The advantage to the MGB is the wire wheels but there are other options to that effect.

I would agree that in terms of a low cost and light weight build the Mustang set up would be good. Others will recommend the VW set up.
I would go with what I know and have experience of working on.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Your build's starting to look awesome Woody! Some duct tape and a broom handle and I think you're ready to go!  Seriously though, you can really see how it'll shape up like that, can't wait to see what you do with the body.

Back to the OP, the only bugger about making a trike is that, while it is sexy and efficient, it is more challenging to get road-legal than something with four wheels or two wheels. That makes it somewhat less suitable for a "hobbyist" and more for a crazed-gung-ho-enthusiast like Woody.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The road legal side of it varies depending on local legislation.

I am building a trike because it is easier to get it legal then a full size car as it will fall under motorbike regulations.

If I get a moment off work I will start buying steel to rough out the chassis and suspension mounts.


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

> Can a 70mph ev with 100 mile range be built for 10k?*[*/QUOTE]
> 
> That budget is more than sufficient, depending on what speed you hope to achieve that range! At 70 mph, yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Heres a thought, I recently took an all aluminum golf car chassis to scrap. The simple design made me think it could be a good base for a small reverse trike. It was plenty strong and I lifted it myself into the back of my truck.
I think an aluminum frame would be worth consideration.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Aluminium would be great as an option. 
The Mega van is based on an aluminium chassis with plastic body panels.

Aluminium raises the cost though and can be prone to fatigue failure in normal service.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

With all that fabrication and parts to build it I suspect you will be well above the $10 range if you plan on a decent lithium battery pack. Heck the batteries, charger, and BMS will set you back almost that if not more. Have it to tiny then you limit your pack size. I prefer to use the old VW platform. I'd almost bet I could be just a bit over that when done. My Bus will be just around 5K or so when done and then the Battery pack. Hell the pack will push it to just over $10k. That means I use my controller and get a new charger. That should get me about 80 miles at 55 to 65 mph. That is my goal. With the Ghia I have no doubt I can do it. I prefer the Bus. 

Pete


----------



## The Toecutter (May 30, 2010)

What is your Ghia's current Wh/mile consumption at 60 mph?

As far as the trike in question is concerned, a 12 kWh LiFePO4 pack could probably do it at 70 mph to 80% depth of discharge, if it is streamlined well with LRR tires(keep frontal area under 10 sq ft, Cd under 0.35, weight with driver below 1200 lbs). Such a pack would cost about $5k, and as long as you don't exceed 80% depth of discharge or so, and as long as you don't exceed 99% state of charge, the pack seems like it could fare well. Of note, do not cut corners on the charger. A Zivan doesn't seem like a bad choice, but you will want to make sure it is programmed for your pack voltage, and to not exceed the voltage needed to achieve 99% SoC should you choose to do without a BMS; getting a Zivan reprogrammed means you have to send it to the company and pay a fee.

If you want to use your pack's full store of energy, a BMS with LiFePO4 is an absolute necessity.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't know but pretty fair. For the type of batteries and the size of the system I do pretty well. About 25 miles at 45 to 65 mph. With lithium it would be real nice. I actually don't have that Ghia up anymore. I sold one of them and kept the electrics and that will be going into the buggy. The other Ghia is on hold as the Bus is taking priority and will be using 156 volts and it will have an 11" Kostov motor. 

Pete


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

While the technical side of 100 miles at 70mph may be more easily achieved with a custom trike it obviously will take a huge amount of time to design and fabricate. I think you could accomplish the performance goal (just barely) with a geo metro/suzuki swift.... 8" dc, 120v of 200ah thunderskies, but it would cost you closer to $15k ($10k just for batteries).


----------

